# Recommendations: ID Application in Pretoria



## legen (Dec 31, 2018)

Hi fellow Expats,

Which DHA office is mature in terms of ID applications in Pretoria for PRP holders. 
I Know Randburg is favorite among Joburgers.


----------



## Lawlani (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi , Pretoria CBD at Sophy deBryn is also not bad for PR applications. Its quick


----------



## denushka (Apr 22, 2015)

randburg is very quick, the id queue for applications is much shorter and in a different office to the normal one which tends to be passport , i was there for max 30 mins and ladies were very helpful, not sure of other office experiences


----------



## legen (Dec 31, 2018)

Thanks @Lawlani



Lawlani said:


> Hi , Pretoria CBD at Sophy deBryn is also not bad for PR applications. Its quick


----------



## legen (Dec 31, 2018)

Yeah. I for once thought of taking a long trip to randburg, but I thought are all DHAs in Pretoria that bad.



denushka said:


> randburg is very quick, the id queue for applications is much shorter and in a different office to the normal one which tends to be passport , i was there for max 30 mins and ladies were very helpful, not sure of other office experiences


----------



## Dee Cee (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi there. Yes Randburg submission is quick. Have you received your ID. Do you know what the processing time is. I also submitted my application and haven't received feedback as yet.


----------



## denushka (Apr 22, 2015)

i received an sms confirming receipt of the application on the same day as i left the office, then just 3 weeks later another one confirming the application has been captured statign it is step 1 of 4 , so will monitor then update here when next step sms received


----------



## Dee Cee (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks for the info. I never received an sms. I should probably go and check with them.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

dont panic about the SMS. sometimes they dont send them. I never received an sms from the day of application to when i collected. What you can do is to call the DHA call centre and ask for the status of your application. Its a toll free number anyways so you wont loose any airtime by calling them. They can even give you your ID number - although its useless without the actual ID document


----------



## Dee Cee (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks @Jolleem much appreciated. I was stressing a bit. I will call the DHA call centre and check the status


----------

